# merlin website



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

Was just at the Merlin website. There is the opening page and on it, it says brand rebirth underway. Does anybody have an idea as to what is going to happen with Merlin? Thanks


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

jgandionco said:


> Was just at the Merlin website. There is the opening page and on it, it says brand rebirth underway. Does anybody have an idea as to what is going to happen with Merlin? Thanks


ooooohhh... very exciting! 











The best thing that could happen to Merlin is to get as far away from ABG as possible!


----------



## Go-zilla (Jul 16, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing too. I have an merlin 2009 ti road frame. Every time I brought it into shops, people kept commenting how good the craftmanship and details is. I hope they don't just go away like that.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I love the laser engraving. So beautiful.


----------

